# norton 360 problem



## monster4691 (Apr 6, 2008)

I've used Norton for years. I recently got the new version of 360 for my win xp home computer. I've looked all over the place and I tried to get help via Norton which was an extremely frustrating experience but I still can't figure out how to run a custom scan on just one file or folder. I had to download a program off the web and I wanted to scan it before I opened it and I could not figure out how to do this.
Does anyone know?
HELP!
R


----------



## corysdad (Mar 31, 2008)

I got stuck with, I mean, "upgraded" to Norton 360 from Norton Internet Security. Turns out is is sort of a computer security for dummies kind of program, giving you much less control of what it does.

Try this, go into My Computer or Windows Explorer and right click on a file. Do you see a menu item "Norton 360"? If you do click on it. Do you see a "Scan Now"? If you do, click on it and it will scan the curently selected file(s).

If you don't see these context menu items. Go to Symantec and register your copy of 360 if you have not already. Then get version 2.0 and install it. It is free to registered owners. This version added some user controls missing from the first version.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

I've been a supporter of Norton products for years, and sold thousands of them, supported them etc. But in the last couple of years we lost faith with them. Mainly because the Norton products used too much resources, memory etc. So a year ago we moved to selling and supporting Nod32 products. They are FAR better products, in many ways.
The Norton 360 especially is a bloated useless piece of stuff. The majority of calls we get now regarding security software problems, the customer has Norton 360.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

monster4691 said:


> I've used Norton for years. I recently got the new version of 360 for my win xp home computer. I've looked all over the place and I tried to get help via Norton which was an extremely frustrating experience but I still can't figure out how to run a custom scan on just one file or folder. I had to download a program off the web and I wanted to scan it before I opened it and I could not figure out how to do this.
> Does anyone know?
> HELP!
> R


Hi monster4691,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team responding to your questions about Norton 360. Norton 360 version 1 did not have the ability to right-click on a file or folder and scan it.

As long as you have a valid subscription to Norton 360, you are eligible for an upgrade to version 2 of Norton 360, which does give you the ability to right-click and scan a particular file or folder. 

Please click on the following link to upgrade to Norton 360 2.0.

Norton 360 2.0 Upgrade

I hope that this information resolves your issue.

Thank you,
Mike


----------

